# Cardinals & Another Razorback Bench



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Just finished these benches - this is my first Cardinals bench I've cut and this is the second Razorback bench of a series of three that I've made { Pictures don't do justice to the benches } . The Cardinals bench is for my best friend of thirty years and the Razorback bench is for my brother-in-law that helped me build my shop some 9 years ago .These benches were given to me by a Funeral home that was remodeling - started out ten footers and I cut them down to the finished 5 foot models . This was a challenge when I use my small hand held 5/8 HP Router to cut these designs in this Red Oak - but it gets done just by taking my time :wacko:. I am going to deliver these to benches this Saturday March 17 weather permitting , sure hope these guys like them  ... any comments are welcomed...MB


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Marshall, Those benches are REALLY COOL! The router work looks awesome and it reminds me a lot of pyrography. Did you route these as they stand, or did you have them on a workbench of some sort? I know your friends/recipients will be very pleased to receive these benches...Keep up the great work!


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow love them, great job


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, great artistry with a router. Marshall, are you a St. Louis Cardinals fan?

Bob


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Marshall, Those benches are REALLY COOL! The router work looks awesome and it reminds me a lot of pyrography. Did you route these as they stand, or did you have them on a workbench of some sort? I know your friends/recipients will be very pleased to receive these benches...Keep up the great work!


_*After I stripped the old finish off and sanded the fire out of it, I applyed a large 3 ft pattern and layed strenicl paper underneath it and tranfered the pattern onto the back and layed it on two saw horses and sit in a chair between the horses and just Routered away and took my time and used a blow gun to keep the sawdust blowed away inch at a time :help: . And I'm not really a Cardinal fan - just decided to do this for my long time best friend ...............MB*_


----------



## Spyder (Feb 28, 2009)

is the person that is getting the razorback bench from arkansas?

looks nice, got me to thinking i need to do mine with the razorback


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

Spyder said:


> is the person that is getting the razorback bench from arkansas?
> 
> looks nice, got me to thinking i need to do mine with the razorback


Yes he is from Arkansas and I'm also making one for myself . When mine is finished it'll be my third Razorback bench finished ..........MB


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Marshall Border said:


> _*After I stripped the old finish off and sanded the fire out of it, I applyed a large 3 ft pattern and layed strenicl paper underneath it and tranfered the pattern onto the back and layed it on two saw horses and sit in a chair between the horses and just Routered away and took my time and used a blow gun to keep the sawdust blowed away inch at a time :help: . And I'm not really a Cardinal fan - just decided to do this for my long time best friend ...............MB*_


Hi Marshall,

Great free hand routing! Shows what someone can accomplish if they just slow down and take their time. I'm sure the new owners of the benches will be very happy to receive them.


----------

